# Anyoen know what happened to Alan's Bicycles in Wilmington??



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I drove by about a week ago, and noticed that the sign on the highway was gone. I called today to check the store hours and the phone number has been changed to a number in PA somewhere.
Did he move, retire, or what? Does anyone know?

Damn....he may have been eccentric, but that was a good shop....


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*He moved......*



Becky said:


> I drove by about a week ago, and noticed that the sign on the highway was gone. I called today to check the store hours and the phone number has been changed to a number in PA somewhere.
> Did he move, retire, or what? Does anyone know?
> 
> Damn....he may have been eccentric, but that was a good shop....


he's up in Phoenixville (i think) Somewhere off 422. I think it's closer to where he lives.

Len
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=smallPrintSmall vAlign=top><!-- Alan's Bicycles points: -1 || DS:001Y -->Alan's Bicycles 
285 Schuylkill Rd
Phoenixville, PA 19460


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Damn....I was afraid of that. I will miss his shop, and buying purty bike things tax-free....


----------



## gcamp (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, but we LOVE having Alan back in Phoenixville!! It isn't that far a drive from Wilmington!! http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...35,-75.491867&spn=0.440741,1.082153&z=11&om=1


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Just drove by earlier today to find the shop. Didn't see anything out that way. No signage or otherwise apparent shops along that road.

Dunno if he's just set up out of his house or what, but it doesn't appear there's anything there unless I just plain ol' missed it.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

He's on rt. 23 west of Phoenixville. Right in the small shopping center across from Redners and Staples. 610.933.4818


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

That explains it.

Map shows he should be a bit further out on 724 near Colonial Gardens and the swim park.

I was looking in the wrong area. Thanks.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

*Stopped by this Evening*

Stopped by and picked up that 39t chainring that needed replacing. Was expecting to spend $70+ for one as priced online. Instead, Alan plucked a barely used one from behind the counter for less than half that. Made it worth stopping by.

Spoke with Alan for a little bit. Rents were getting out of hand down in Wilmington so he moved back up here last December. Good to have him in town. Finally gives me a reason to support a local bike shop again.

Far and away the best option in the area.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I used to make that drive every day....ugh. Maybe I'll do it again for something special (like a new Soma Double Cross), but not for everyday stuff. 

Can anyone recommend a decent shop that's closer to Wilmington than P-ville? I refuse to go to BikeLine, so Henry's has been my post-Alans choice so far. At least Henry's is a Jamis dealer....


----------



## akdigital3d (May 16, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to stop in yet but there is this shop just off 95. http://www.dunbarscyclery.com Has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

There's a place between Claymont and Bellefonte on Philly pike that has one of those old high wheel bicycles on the roof. Never been in it but it's got to be better then bikeline.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Quick update on Alan. He retentioned a new set of Open Pro's laced to Ultegra hubs. Rode them lightly for a few miles and the back wheel is so bent that it wont make it passed the brakes. I only used the wheels for practice on a nice and flat soccer field for practicing mounts and remounts for cross. There is really no excuse for his shotty work or his attitude everytime I walk into the store. I feel like a scolded 5 year old when I leave there. I wont be going back. I've never heard a bad thing about him but I've yet to find one good thing about him. Just another jerk behind the counter at a bike shop.


----------



## gcamp (Jun 28, 2007)

so he retentioned the wheels for you and within 5 miles they need to be done again???


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

gcamp said:


> so he retentioned the wheels for you and within 5 miles they need to be done again???


Exactly! From someone who wants to be known as a wheel man he's well short of the mark. Inexcusable is the only word that comes to mind. Oh wait... no I have more... Rude, jerk, incompetent.


----------

